# Mk2 (8J) Workshop Manuals - Where to Find Them...?



## richydraper (3 mo ago)

Hey doods and doodettes,

Is there anywhere i can get hold of a complete workshop manual for the TT (specifically covering my model). The snippets in the KB section are great buuut a little clunky to navigate sometimes. I end up looking at totally unrelated stuff. 

Id like a local copy as my garage doesnt yet have interweb access.


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

As well as snippets the full stuff (although in sections) is here.
Audi do it in sections rather than repeat the same stuff multiple times for each variant (Roadster or Coupe, TT or TTS or TTRS, 1.8t or 2.0t or 3.2 or TDi, FWD or AWD, manual or auto, LHD or RHD, pre/post facelift, etc). You'll have to download all the sections applicable to your variant and joint them together to make one "book"!


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Individual manuals: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Document Depository
or 
external download links: FAQ - Owners Manuals, Parts Lists, Brochures & Misc...


Most manuals are the same for the MK2 since there isn't much difference between years, submodels. There are separate manuals for different engines, transmissions, etc.


Again, hats off to SJP for creating, updating and maintaining above links.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Again, hats off to SJP for creating, updating and maintaining above links. 

Second that comment, invaluable


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks guys.  And as always, if you find any other workshop manuals or related service/maintenance information, please let me know so I can continue to keep things updated.

@ *richydraper* - Since you have a 3.2 VR6, you may find this post helpful. There is a specific 3.2 VR6 maintenance link included that's worth looking through and of course there's a link to the Workshop Manuals too -








FAQ - Most Popular Links for Service, Maintenance and...


Here are some of the most frequently referenced "go to" links in the Mk2 Forum. These are intended for anyone who might have specific concerns or questions about what to look for when shopping for a Mk2 Coupe or Roadster. I've also included some of the more popular links covering recommended...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## ChrisHannah (Jul 23, 2018)

That’s fantastic SJP 👍👍


----------

